# HAL, udev, umask, USB mass storage i prawa dostępu

## kfiadeg

Witam serdecznie.

Mam taki problem, za którym googlowałem już nieco, i - nie znalazłszy rozwiązania - w końcu zwracam się do was  :Smile: 

Sprawa wygląda tak:

podpinam pendrive USB do kompahal montuje go, nadając mu użytkownika i grupę "root" i umask=002, czyli że wszyscy +r+x, ale tylko root/root +w

Chciałbym mieć możliwość dokonywania zmian na tymże pendrive (jak i jakimkolwiek innym, który podepnę) ale chciałbym to zrobić w jakiś ładny sposób, (zmiana umask w /etc/halevt/halevt.xml zadziałała, ale wydaje mi się nieeleganckim rozwiązaniem).

Najlepiej byłoby chyba, żeby HAL dawał grupę "plugdev" do tak zamontowanego mass storage. No i właśnie tego nie potrafię zrobić  :Smile: 

Czy ktoś spotkał się już z podobnym problemem? A może go rozwiązał?

Serdecznie pozdrawiam!

----------

## soban_

Z tego wynika ze root ma tylko prawa zapisu na pendrive?

```
useradd soban -m -G audio,cdrom,portage,usb,plugdev,video,wheel -s /bin/bash
```

Gdy w ten sposob dodaje usera to nigdy nie mialem problemu z +w na pendrive jako user.

----------

## kfiadeg

No tylko root, albo ktoś, kto będzie w grupie "root".

Jako zwykły juzer jestem członkiem takich grup:

```
wheel, audio, cdrom, video, cdrw, usb, users, haldaemon, plugdev, vboxusers
```

Przy czym grupa "haldaemon" to wynik moich eksperymentów podczas prób rozwiązania tego problemu.

Jak wrzucam pendrive, to mam tak:

```
$ ls -al /media

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Nov 24 14:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Oct 31 10:55 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   76 Nov 24 14:55 .hal-mtab

-rw-------  1 root root    0 Nov 24 13:32 .hal-mtab-lock

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Oct 19 17:28 .keep_sys-apps_hal-0

drwxrwxr-x 17 root root 4096 Jan  1  1970 SYSRESCUE

```

(SYSRESCUE to właśnie pendrive)

----------

